# h pylori natural cures



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone have any success with ACV, honey, garlic, etc. What really works? I have a friend who has it and she prefers alternative cures or treatments.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, 
I had a very bad case of H Pylori a couple years ago. I hope what I know and did may help your friend. I did all natural remedies. I too was searching desparately for a "natural cure". So I found 3 Natural products I used. Not knowing if it would really work but I had to do something. *I took these 3 remedies (one at a time) back to back. *
First of all a friend of mine told me her friend took Tea Tree Oil and it cured her. I had read mostly that no one should take it internally. But with caution she told me to take 1 drop in a 8 ounce glass of water 1 X daily. 1 week. I did it. Than to raise it to 2 drops in a glass of water for 1 week. I did tha too. But after that I decided to stop because my throat was starting to feel strange. I again did some more research and found out that Manuka Honey is used to cure for H. Pylori. It is made in Australia. But is sold here in US also. So I searched the Health food stores to see where it was. I first found some on the internet and bought it there. It is expensive of course. But if you can find it at a Natural Food store it most likely is a little cheaper. They may have to order it for you. I got a jar at the Natural food store for $18.00 . 2 1/2 years ago. The older the M. honey is the better healing quality. And make sure it has ACTIVE BACTERIA, Raw) Honey) You can look up info on the internet. It is becoming more popular now. I can get it at a Health Food store in a large town close to where I live. 
***Anyway I found some info that told me to take 1 teaspoon 3 times a day. I did that for 15 or so days. I just couldn't take it any longer cause the sweetness of it was making me sick of it. Or I would have taken it longer. ***Next I read about Mastic in my Natural Health book. It comes in tablet form in a jar. I ordered that at the same Natural food store. I took that for a long time. I forget how long. At least 2 weeks or so. I found out I was allergic to it. So had to stop it. All the while you have to go off sweets, milk and milk products, junk foods and drinks, etc. Let your system get rid of toxins. and help your stomach lining heal. 
Well, I recently got another testing for H.Pylori and I am happy to say I am free of it. No sign whatsoever of it in my system.* Needless to say, I was elated!* So those Natural cures did work. the only other thing I took is Bismuth, it does protect and heal the stomach lining. I took that 4 times a day for a few weeks along with the other natural cures. This bismuth is the pink kind that is in Pepto Bismuth tablets. 
I am not recommending Tea Tree Oil, but that is up to your friend.. I did it as Iold you cause I was desparate. She may want to try the other 2 before considereing Tea Tree oil. 
I hope it works for your friend. I know how miserable it is. 
If any questions please just pm me. I wish your friend the best. She has to be patient and take those remedies regular is she decides to do this. 
All the best,,Patsy...


----------

